# Reddish or Brown plants



## kcrunch (Aug 17, 2012)

I am looking to add a few more plants and trying to get a nice arrangement going but I am looking for low to medium light plants 7-8 ph. 10-12" growth to co exist with African Cichlids.

Name a few


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

i don't think you will have much success with this one rick....the africans will tear them up...
keep in mind the natural habitat of most of the rift lake cichlids....." no plants "
but what you do want to do is promote some good algae growth on your rocks so the fish can feed in a natural way...


----------



## kcrunch (Aug 17, 2012)

I have to add more rocks but I have to have some time to change the aqua scape, at the moment I added the plants by the way they are amazing, the guy has such quality stock I might just get few more from him. I am trying to break the tank down since its 100 long and I only have about 12 fish plus the 3 cats in there trying to make it an equal real estate tank. So far I have had minimum aggression.


----------



## Fuzz (Jan 27, 2012)

crypt undulatus is a nice brown color, but again...the cichlids will tear it up.


----------



## kcrunch (Aug 17, 2012)

Fuzz said:


> crypt undulatus is a nice brown color, but again...the cichlids will tear it up.


I just look into them they are nice I might get them anyway and see what happens.


----------

